# Fitting a microwave



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

I've finally gone and fitted a microwave oven in our motorhome. We have been carrying one with us, but it's a bit of a bind having to set it up every time we fancy a baked potato.

Last week I went to the Pickering show and had a look a loads of vans, but didn't like the idea of fitting one, no matter how small, in an overhead locker, which seems to be the usual sloution.

It was then that "she who must be obeyed" came up with a solution. Bleeding obvious really, so why hadn't I thought of it!! We have a Spinflo cooker with hob, grill and oven, but never use the oven. Why, she said, don't we remove the oven and put the microwave right there. Great idea but you can't just remove the oven part on it's own.

A quick Google search found a Spinflo minigrill, with hobs and grill, which has exactly the same width and depth dimensions, which I duly purchased last Thursday.
























The job itself was quite simple. The cooker is removed by disconnecting the electric (just 2 wires for the spark), disconnecting the gas, which I found was much simpler to disconnect at the bulkhead, rather than at the cooker end. The cooker itself is then removed by undoing four screws fixing it to the worktop and four fixing it to the unit sides. The first two photos show the unit out and the hole left in the van.

The next step was to fix a shelf to support the microwave and fit a socket to provide the power. There was already power in the cupboard for a 240v socket so I took it from that. Next the minigrill was offered up and the gas and electric connected. Gas caused a slight problem as the gas connecter on the minigrill had a non standard thread, so a trip to the plumber's merchant was necessary.

Finally the microwave was placed on the shelf, it's position marked and fixings made to anchor it. Fitting this was a bit fiddly as it necessitated removing the microwave, fitting the fastenings and replacing the microwave until I was happy it was secure. Fortunately there was enough room to do this.

I then turned on the gas and checked for leaks (there were none) tried out the grill (it worked). Finally I turned on the mains and the microwave worked, so job done. The last photo shows the finished job. The microwave is a domestic LG with variable power levels which means we can use it at 800w where we have plenty of power or turn it down to 600w or 480w if amps are limited.

Now just need to road test it. The cooker (Spinflo Caprice 2040) will be going on ebay at the weekend but if anyone is interested meanwhile please pm me.

John


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

looks very good!!
the simple things them women think up eh !!


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> The microwave is a domestic LG with variable power levels which means we can use it at 800w where we have plenty of power or turn it down to 600w or 480w if amps are limited.


Nice looking job, but I believe your microwave will still draw the same amps at lower power settings as at full power. At full power the magnetron is on all the time, at half power it switches on/off, 50/50% of the time but still draws full current when on.

Trevor


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Trevor,

Should be ok, as it's the one we've lugged about for a couple of years without problem.

John


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

trevorf said:


> > ...... we have plenty of power or turn it down to 600w or 480w if amps are limited.
> 
> 
> ....At full power the magnetron is on all the time, at half power it switches on/off, 50/50% of the time but still draws full current when on.
> ...


Dunworkin, a nice looking installation
I guess these are microwave watts not input watts?
Does anyone know of a microwave with a max 800 watt input and if so is it powerful enough to be worth having?


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Trevor,

Yes, it's 800 microwave watts. From memory it is rated at 1300w power consumption (I'm not going to pull it out to check!). At 230v that gives 5.65 amps power consumption, which has never caused us any bother here, or on the continent. If we only have 6 amps available we just make sure no other heavy user is switched on at the same time, so I'm quite happy using a domestic model.

John


----------

